# Ruido en la linea telefonica por el computador?



## Edgar piragauta (Jun 29, 2007)

Un saludo amigos muchas gracias por su colaboración, tengo ahora una nueva consulta, resulta que estoy haciendo un sistema para colocar audio en la línea telefónica, para este trabajo coloque un puente rectificador y realice un amplificador con transistores y todo hasta este punto bien, realice pruebas coloque el audio desde una grabadora y perfecto realice el impreso, montaje y probé y todo bien,  pero como todo apareció la piedrita en el camino, resulta que al colocar el audio de la tarjeta de sonido del computador se me ha generado un ruido, que no se escucha nada al otro lado del teléfono.   Realice varias pruebas con otros dispositivos de audio y concluí que es la tierra del computador.    Si alguien ha tenido este inconveniente o tenga alguna sugerencia bienvenida sea. 

Muchas gracias.

PD: anexo el esquemático que estoy empleando


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 29, 2007)

debes utilizar un trasformador de audio, si no es muy dificil.

Donde conseguirlos:

Los antiguos adaptadores de impedancia utilizados sobretodo en radios baratas, adaptadores 600.

Em telefonos antiguos.

En modems

O te lo frabricas tu.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 6, 2007)

Ya lo decía tiopepe, se *debe* usar un transformador que desacople eléctricamente la señal de audio del computador y la señal presente en la línea.

Cualquier otro circuito que no desacople eléctricamente ambas señales seguirá introduciendo ruido.

Saludos.


----------

